# Possible Xkey bans incoming? *Xkey users beware*



## DinohScene (Feb 2, 2013)

As some Xkey users might know.
ISOMenu is a neat little feature that exploits the picture viewer/music player by selecting ISO's in the Xkey without getting up from the couch.

People with more knowledge on the 360 always said (including me) that it could be patched by MS at anytime.
Well.. that time is slowly coming along.

So for all those Xkey users out there.
Don't be a couch potato and get your arse off off the couch and walk to your 360 when changing a disc if you still want to be able to connect to LIVE in the future.


Source: Xkey Forums
Thanks to pwsincd for the heads up!


----------



## Devin (Feb 2, 2013)

Glad my X360Dock never supported the ISO menu. Just reboots the Xbox 360 every time I reselect a game using the LCD touch screen remote. Which is a pain in itself, but now that it might have possible stopped a ban nice.


----------



## Chaossaturn (Feb 2, 2013)

There have to get off the couch and buy a new xbox 360 first, as knowing MS they will ban their 360's.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 2, 2013)

I still need to buy one of these things.  The fact that there is an optional web interface if you buy the Wifi dongle makes it even more appealing to me.

Shame that I'll probably never get to try out the loaders that are exploited that they're trying to patch, but oh well


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 4, 2013)

soo now they're gonna start including the remote?


----------



## jakeyjake (Feb 5, 2013)

Personally, I don't think it's a great idea to be hacking the xbox and paying for xbox live, which is the only way you'd get banned (or really have any reason to care about being banned)


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Feb 5, 2013)

So, if I have this straight, MS compares the hashes of the ISOs on your console to the hashes of ISOs that they found on P2P sites? What if you ripped the game yourself and didn't download it?

Not that I use this. I've never even heard of xkey before. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Devin (Feb 5, 2013)

Bobbyloujo said:


> So, if I have this straight, MS compares the hashes of the ISOs on your console to the hashes of ISOs that they found on P2P sites? What if you ripped the game yourself and didn't download it?
> 
> Not that I use this. I've never even heard of xkey before. Just thinking out loud.


 
Nope. The XKey has a feature that allows you to select ISOs to load via the Xbox 360's image browser. All the games you have on a USB HDD are shown as pictures, and if you press on one of them it will select that ISO to load. 

Turn on Xbox->Image viewer->Select ISO->Eject tray by pressing Y->Press Y again to close tray, and then the ISO loads.

So what Microsoft is basically doing is checking the hashes of the ISOs that show up when you see them in the image viewer. The feature is just so people don't have to get up out of their seats when wanting to load another game. If you ripped the game I suppose you'd be fine.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 5, 2013)

jakeyjake said:


> Personally, I don't think it's a great idea to be hacking the xbox and paying for xbox live, which is the only way you'd get banned (or really have any reason to care about being banned)


 
LIVE has always been a privilege.
Even if you have a fully stock console, but you harass others or hack saved games and or are cheating in games MS can ban you.
If they suspect you of illegal activities like sharing your DLC with others via some license transfer exploit then they can ban you.
If you're a burden to the XBL community then they can ban your account.

If you go on live and act normal by just playing games and having fun then you have nothing to worry about.
The risk of banning indeed increases with modded consoles however with flashed drives, patching ISO's and making sure they're safe to use on Live greatly reduces that risk.
Xkey consoles are now potentially subject to XBL bans cause of the ISOMenu, however the Xkey team has tested that switching ISO's with the remote isn't detectable (if you keep up with the FW updates that is)



Devin said:


> If you ripped the game I suppose you'd be fine.


 
Might be possible.
However scene rips are also rips of legit discs so they *might* have the same hash value ;p
I have no idea tbqh but they might.

Just don't use ISOmenu anymore and you should be fine.
That's my advice from now on, of course one may ignore that at their own risk.
But don't come cry to me if you're banned, I told you to not use it ;] 




If you really want to play backups without having to worry about XBL then get a JTAG/RGH.
Not only are those consoles already blocked from LIVE (seriously a fully hacked console which is based on a blacklisted kernel has no business on XBL whatsoever)
They also can execute games from the internal HDD (which is upgradeable) and can execute homebrew.
Possibilities of a JTAG/RGH are pretty much endless, and you still can play your legit games on XBL on a unmodified console.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> However scene rips are also rips of legit discs so they *might* have the same hash value ;p
> I have no idea tbqh but they might.



All game data should be identical for every rip (it is checked quite a lot and is why you can not run hacked games without JTAG/RGH). The trouble will probably come with security sectors which can (read basic physics says they do) vary between games and reads of them- by ripping the sectors you can fake the proper responses* (what the hacked firmwares and such like do) and to prevent it from being very obvious a tiny bit of jitter tends to be added to the responses as it might be from a real laser. This is why you might also get some older games light ABGX360 like the proverbial Christmas tree and mention jitter and angles but also that it only applies to old firmwares (said old firmwares might have jittered over a given angle and not carried the values properly). Note this is not quite the same jitter which comes from the difference in burned and pressed media, that was a whole other very silly debate.

*this would be the ss.bin ABGX360 likes to have on occasion and as you can not be expected to burn said sectors what the hacked firmwares are designed to read a given part of the ISO to get.

Anyway interesting news, the hack - counter hack games rarely fail to amuse me.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 5, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> All game data should be identical for every rip (it is checked quite a lot and is why you can not run hacked games without JTAG/RGH)


 
Just to quote that particular part.
GTA 4 mods have modified files on the disc.
Yep, they can run on flashed consoles.
I've seen it first hand (I never did it meself tho)

It's a type of hacked game.


Other then that, that's basically it yes.
The trusted SS angles where indeed only for older firmwares.
Much like the SplitVid layer 0 on layer 1 for the non LT firmwares.
It was an old way to check if it's stealth or not.


I'll patiently await what the Xkey team comes up with this time.
Yes indeed.
Counter hacks rarely fails to amuse me either.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 5, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> If you're a burden to the XBL community then they can ban your account.


 
Isn't this a good 75% of XBL users though  at least my experience online with it and what nots 

on topic though, these things will happen I spose, but there will be another loophole over and over.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 5, 2013)

75%?
You can say 99% of the people that play shooters.
Mainly 14 year olds with GT's like xQsPX420w33d or xXxSep1R0tHxXx or other ridiculous variations of quickscope or whatever.

It's one of the reasons why I don't play online games. 

Hmm, for Xkey.
I honestly think not, but as I said.
I'll sit back patiently and await ;]


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 5, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> 75%?
> You can say 99% of the people that play shooters.
> Mainly 14 year olds with GT's like xQsPX420w33d or xXxSep1R0tHxXx or other ridiculous variations of quickscope or whatever.
> 
> ...


 
My bio on Xbox reads:



> If I had a penny for every time I saw the random letter X in a XxTryingxtoxbexcoolxX gamertag I'd have like, lots of pennies.


 
I agree with you there lol.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 5, 2013)

Brian117 said:


> My bio on Xbox reads:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you there lol.


 
And at the bottom of your bio it says: penis.


Pretty much everyone with such a gamertag pretty much is an annoyance on XBL indeed.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Just to quote that particular part.
> GTA 4 mods have modified files on the disc.



Oh yeah I forgot somewhat about those (granted I saw it for modded COD lobbies). I will rephrase- theoretically they should be checked.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes yes.
However as I said, it's a type of hacked game.

The files could also skip checks in the console for example.
How they manage to mod the games and run them on flashed consoles is something I can't shed light on, simply cause I don't know how.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 5, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> If you really want to play backups without having to worry about XBL then get a JTAG/RGH.
> Not only are those consoles already blocked from LIVE (seriously a fully hacked console which is based on a blacklisted kernel has no business on XBL whatsoever)
> They also can execute games from the internal HDD (which is upgradeable) and can execute homebrew.
> Possibilities of a JTAG/RGH are pretty much endless, and *you still can play your legit games on XBL on a unmodified console*.


 
lol. Like the majority even has any.

Xk3y, flashed drives, constant cat and mouse game, a huge database of verified rips; to apparently verify the original copy that you ripped and should know it's a good retail source. Having to buy a special burner (at least until the payload tool came out), use only verbatim disc. All this just to play "backups" online.

Think I just saw a pig fly past my window.


----------



## Ninja Chief 777 (Oct 21, 2013)

This is my last question. I found all the materials that you need to do an ODDE hack but is the remote necessary? And if not, how to you load the different .iso files without the remote?


----------

